# What is your life worth to you?



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Suppose you could purchase a "Get Out of Death Free" card, good for a one time use to save your life. Except it's not free  you have to pay for it, what would you be willing to spend?

Private poll, feel free to explain your selection. Thanks for playing. 

1. Nothing, I believe in fate. When my time is up, it's up.

2. $100

3. $1000

4. $10,000

5. Everything I own (not including the dogs  )


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Is there an actual poll that we can follow like sheeple - or do we have to be original?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I screwed it up, lol! Now I can't figure out how to make it a poll. Help, moderators???


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay heck with the poll, what dollar value would you put on your life? And why?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

hmmm

I guess my question would be - do you pay up front, or when the time comes? That makes a difference in my answer, because if you pay when the time comes, I would choose "everything I own" because although my life in particular isn't that valuable, now that I have a son, I would give up everything to be able to stay in his life for awhile longer. However, given that he's an infant still, I wouldn't give up everything I own just to have us end up living on the street. So if i had to die, but he could still live a good life with his daddy.....then I'd let myself go.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

It entirely depends. I believe, wholeheartedly, in quality not quantity. I don't want to live to be 100 if that means I have dementia, am incontinent, can't walk and am bedridden. If I have a horrible accident tomorrow that leaves me vegetative then I am okay with living to be only 39.


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

Rerun said:


> hmmm
> 
> I guess my question would be - do you pay up front, or when the time comes? That makes a difference in my answer, because if you pay when the time comes, I would choose "everything I own" because although my life in particular isn't that valuable, now that I have a son, I would give up everything to be able to stay in his life for awhile longer. However, given that he's an infant still, I wouldn't give up everything I own just to have us end up living on the street. So if i had to die, but he could still live a good life with his daddy.....then I'd let myself go.


Well said and I feel the same way. It's crazy my little one is two now so looking back 3+Years ago I might have answered if my time is up so be it. Even 5 years ago I would have been on board with alot of people here and would have said I never want kids. But now, like you I would do just about anything to have the chance to be there and watch her grow up and start a life and family of her own.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> It entirely depends. I believe, wholeheartedly, in quality not quantity. I don't want to live to be 100 if that means I have dementia, am incontinent, can't walk and am bedridden. If I have a horrible accident tomorrow that leaves me vegetative then I am okay with living to be only 39.


My feelings exactly.

Now, if we could know the future, that would definitely play into whether or how much I would pay to stay alive.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I believe in fate, whatever happens, happens.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

I once stood in front of a judge who could have changed my life for the next 5 to 10 years with the drop of a wooden hammer...now of days I wouldn't even jaywalk.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't know, I guess not a red cent. 

I believe what comes after will be better than anything here. I hope my family takes care of my dogs, but whenever the escalator opens before me, I'm going to step on it. 

I guess that is a good thing though, because at present, I could not afford even $100. And everything I got amounts to a whole lot of bills.


----------



## Mre2me (Jul 25, 2011)

I am not afraid of death. We nothing more than a single atom of a single sand particle when compared to the mass we call the universe.

Scale of Universe - Interactive Scale of the Universe Tool

Given this, how could any life be significant? Given the absence of the supernatural, or the rather the lack of knowledge of it, how can we truly manifest our emotions as truths?

But even then, our thoughts and emotions die as we do. Hence, when we are dead and incapable of thought, there remains nothing to mourn over decease, other then our alive brethren.


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ive already sold the rights to mine for a civil servants salary and a shiney badge. The good news is that I still have the right to fight to keep it.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

lol sheeple...i like that. this is an interesting question. i have always said when it's "my time" i will go. when that is, i have no idea...but that's what i believe. the only reason i would want to actually purchase a "get out of death free" card is to be able to stay with and take care of my dog...in that case, i'm priceless


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

Private poll, feel free to explain your selection. Thanks for playing. 

1. Nothing, I believe in fate. When my time is up, it's up.

2. $100

3. $1000

4. $10,000

5. Everything I own (not including the dogs  )

----------------

_i wouldn't purchase a "get out of death free card" for any price, and i don't believe in fate. i believe we come into this world by our own choosing (our spirit chooses before it enters a body), once in that body that spirit is here to experience the life it foresaw in spirit form but "forgot" in physical form in order to learn certain lessons. once those lessons are learned the spirit moves on to whatever next realm of existence the spirit needs to inhabit in order to gain it's next level of learning. this is done until it reaches the level at which it has gained whatever perfect enlightenment there may be. _

_i wouldn't purchase the card because there is far far too much that i don't know. i have too much to learn in this life, so i hope i live here a whole lot longer, and i know i'm nowhere near perfect enlightenment so i have a lot more lives to go thru to learn alot more. hopefully my spirit will be very, very educated, :blush:_


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

wow. that was intense.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

_ sorry _


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

lol don't be sorry..i was actually going to delete my post because i didn't want to seem like a jerk i was just thinking outloud i suppose. i just meant you gave it much more thought than i did. everyone is entitled to their own beliefs and opinions. do ur thing :thumbup:


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

ed1911 said:


> Ive already sold the rights to mine for a civil servants salary and a shiney badge. The good news is that I still have the right to fight to keep it.


That^^^^^.
Of course I want to live as long as I can have a decent quality of life. I guess there's something to the saying about living every day like it's your last one.
For me, it's a mixture. I spent 25 years in law enforcement and never really gave it much thought. I guess if I would have, I wouldn't have been able to go back to work. Of course, I was as careful as I could possibly be, but I was always prepared to do what I had to do. I think I did a pretty good job of making sure that EVERY DAY, the people that meant the most to me knew it and how I felt. You don't have to be in a cop or in the military or be a crash test dummy........you can get hit by a bus walking across the street at any time. I believe that when it's your time, it's your time.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

A year ago I would have said everything. My faith was the same as it is today, in that I've known for a long time what comes next is better, but I wasn't ready to go. After watching my dad die, I have to say I wouldn't pay a cent. When it happens, it happens. If it happens tomorrow I will have lived a good 20 years; if it happens 60years from now I hope I can say I lived a good 80, but I won't fight it no matter when it comes.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm loving these answers! You guys are deep.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> I'm loving these answers! You guys are deep.


 I'm not deep...........just tall. :rofl:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I wouldn't give any money to save my life. 

My life isn't that great, dont really care how long I am here for. :shrug:

I would however, pay money to save someone I love.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I can't put a dollar value on my life. That just seems so selfish but I can't figure out why I feel that way. 

I'm not afraid of death. But I'm not ready to die. As long as my life matters to someone else, I want to live. As long as I can at the very least smile at a stranger, I want to continue on this earth. 

I'm not willing to give away what is not mine to give in order to remain as I am.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I also have to add, on a more personal note, that I also feel like I have a "duty" to try and live for as long as I can and to make it count for something.
I suffered from diabetes for 30+ years and was diagnosed at a time when the treatment and options for diabetics wasn't real good. It was possible to manage the disease, but not very well.
In 2004, I received a kidney transplant. The kidney came from my wife. (she still claims the right to take it back at any time )
In 2008 I received a pancreas transplant from a person who was killed in a car accident. I cannot believe how much both of those gifts have changed my life. I was pretty sick for about a year after my pancreas transplant, but now I feel like a kid again. I hadn't felt this good in a long, long time.
I guess between the job I held for a lot of years and the gifts I received from others, I've used up any right I have to "ask for more", but I plan to try my best to be around and enjoy those gifts for as many years as can possibly squeeze out.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

And Randy, we are awfully glad you are still here!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Lilie said:


> And Randy, we are awfully glad you are still here!


Yeah, but you don't have to live with me......:rofl:

Thanks though.

And just because I don't want to drive everyone away, I won't get on my soapbox about being a donor.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I believe when your number is up your number is up. Since I am so obsessed with my animals I would probably pay what ever it took to be able to stay and care for them for the rest of thier lives. My husband can take care of himself so I don't worry about him, but my animals need me. Sure someone could care for them but not like me. Once they are gone, I'd be good to go.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Dragonwyke said:


> Private poll, feel free to explain your selection. Thanks for playing.
> 
> 1. Nothing, I believe in fate. When my time is up, it's up.
> 
> ...


 

Sounds like something from Edgar Caycee. I'll just leave everything to fate and hope for the best.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Interesting poll.... I believe before we were tought of God had a plan for all of our lives . Life & Death and every thing in between. I respect the fact my fate was chosen by God along time ago..... even though I will never know what that time might be. However I have two kids that I love very much:wub:. I want to be there for them and never leave them. (I know there are other parents that feel the same way) So I guess that might be were the money comes into play for me to stay with them longer. My hopes are to see them grow up have there own children one day. That's were I guess I become selfish..... Heaven is my end destination. I will watch over my family from there.... until then I will leave my life to the fullest. I could get deeper on the subject but.... I rather not this early in the AM.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree, I would pay everything I own to keep my loved ones here. My loved ones are in a heap of trouble though. I do not know what kind of get-out-of-death-free card you could get for a sack of beans, LOL!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Just my luck I would give up everything I have (therefore leaving nothing to my kids) then step outside and get hit by a senile driver who thought the gas pedal was the brake.
There is no guarantee that once you are saved from death there is not another way of dying right around the corner.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nothing, although now I'm gonna be owing thousands of dollars :::sigh::: But I'm not the one that called the ambulance, someone else did, i was unconscious mostly. Although apparently I did tell them I couldn't afford this and to leave me on the sidewalk one of the times I was briefly awake!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Just my luck I would give up everything I have (therefore leaving nothing to my kids) then step outside and get hit by a senile driver who thought the gas pedal was the brake.
> There is no guarantee that once you are saved from death there is not another way of dying right around the corner.


Sorry PaddyD - already know that as a veteran you've already proven that you think my life (and all others) have more value then your own as you served for my freedom. 

I give PaddyD my get out of life free card.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Sorry PaddyD - already know that as a veteran you've already proven that you think my life (and all others) have more value then your own as you served for my freedom.
> 
> I give PaddyD my get out of life free card.


That should have been get out of *death *free card.....sorry - one word can really change the entire meaning!


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

hmm let's see what value would I put on my own life. Well when I was in the USMC, the government put my life at a value of 500,000. I personally don't believe in fate but if I am about to die, leave me alone and let me be in peace.


----------

